# Macro time lapse - Telegraph plant



## Basalt (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm pleased with the results of this one - I think I got the focus and exposure pretty much spot on. Telegraph plants continuously move searching for the best light, this is only speeded up tenfold.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 13, 2012)

how many frames did you take to get this length?


----------



## Basalt (Jun 13, 2012)

I had to go back to the master files to check that - 1500 apparently so it must be a bit more like 15x speed - it was late by the time I finished and I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty cool.  I like it!


----------



## Basalt (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, they do move at naked eye speed in a spasmodic sort of way, I can't imagine what the plant will look like when it gets bigger. If I can get them to flower I'm planning on breeding them for speed


----------

